# Linux-Mac Internet Sharing



## SAbsar (May 18, 2005)

Hi.
I just installed Fedora Core 2 on my x86 computer, and I wanted to set up a network in these ways:
1. I could connect the mac to the internet, and have it shared over to Linux

OR

2. I could connect linux to the internet and have the connection shared to the mac.

Now I would like to do both these thing (although of course not simultaneously), but I'm a totaly newbie to linux! Anyone got any decent step-thrus or tips?

Thanks!


----------



## nixgeek (May 18, 2005)

Personally, I would have the Mac do the sharing since it's MUCH easier.  And this is coming from a linux geek. 

You could do it the other way, but it might be more work.  Of course, if you are using Fedora, then there might be a graphical tool to configure the sharing.  As for that, I wouldn't know since I haven't playued that much with Fedora....I'm more of a Slack/Debian fan.


----------



## Tommo (May 18, 2005)

I have a Fedora Core 3 PC and Mac running Panther which are sharing their internet connection. Definitely agree with nixgeek, it is a lot easier to configure the Mac for sharing.


----------



## SAbsar (May 18, 2005)

Yeah? Then how do I do that? I mean I've turned on Internet connection sharing from the sharing pane, but I can't browse the internet (or even my mac) from the Fedora machine. I've configured the IP's of both machines, but I can't browse the PC with the mac OR the mac with the pc... !? Whats going on!?


----------



## nixgeek (May 18, 2005)

Have you tried pinging each of the machines to one another??  If both are successful, than they should be able to communicate.

As for file sharing, you need to use a protocol for that.  NFS is what I would recommend for filesharing since both are UNIX-like.  You could also use AppleTalk/Netatalk or Samba but Netatalk is better served with Mac OS Classic machines while Samba is better for windows sharing.

Make sure you configure at least one of these and they should be able to see one another in their network sections as well as share files with one another.


----------



## nixgeek (May 18, 2005)

also, make sure you have the gateway portion on the Fedora box set to the IP of the Mac, since the Mac is sharing the connection and acting as a gateway/router through software.


----------



## SAbsar (May 18, 2005)

yeah pinging goes well.. and I have SAMBA set up on the Fedora box... lemme try using NFS ....

Nope! I told ya! I'm a rookie!

Awww wait a minute!! Wooohooo! I got the file sharing thing working via SAMBA... but I still can't access the internet from the Fedora box.... my IP's are:
Mac: 192.168.0.2
Fedora: 192.168.0.1

What do I do next to get it working?


----------



## nixgeek (May 18, 2005)

Make sure that the subnet masks are the same and set the gateway on the Fedora box to 192.168.0.2 (The Mac's IP).  Remember that since the Mac is sharing the internet connection, it is considered to be the gateway to the Internet cloud.

Samba will work, but you'll notice that it's slower on the Mac.  Also consider that you are using a Windows file sharing protocol (SMB) to share between two UNIX operating systems...not the best scenario.  NFS is supposed to be much better since it's file sharing through TCP/IP for UNIX and is more flexible.  Check out this link on configuring NFS...

http://www.freeos.com/articles/3421/

You might also want to see about installing Zeroconf support on the Fedora box (Apple calls it BonJour).  This way, each will find resources of the other automagically.


----------



## nixgeek (May 18, 2005)

Here's another link for NFS.

http://nfs.sourceforge.net/


----------



## SAbsar (May 19, 2005)

Zeroconf huh? Yeah I'll try that


----------



## SAbsar (May 19, 2005)

No dude! I can't even begin to tell you how basic my knowlege of networks is


----------

